

The Counted: People Killed by Police in the US - songshu
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/jun/01/the-counted-police-killings-us-database

======
boothead
I looked at this a couple of days agao and I swear it was in the 470s... The
US police have killed more civilians in 6 months than the UK forces lost in
the whole of the Afghanistan campaign which lasted 14 years.

I mentioned this on twitter a couple of days ago when I first looked and some
guy popped up making comparisons with the number of people who fall off
ladders. You guys have a serious problem!

